# pkg_add on a virtual guest bsd



## emosms (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi, I am trying to install *compat6x-i386* on a VMware guest freeBSD. 
Since I dont have vmWare tools installed, I cannot access other files through the BDS guest, except through vmWare virtual cdrom. 
So I converted the package file into an .iso file and mounted it.
But I get message like pkg_add: can't stat package file '...'.

I need this package in order to finish installation of vmWare tools...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

Enable sshd and ssh or scp the file to/from the virtual machine.


----------



## emosms (Jan 7, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Enable sshd and ssh or scp the file to/from the virtual machine.


do I do that from within the BSD console?
or these are vmWare features


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

Does your virtual machine have network?

Then download PuTTY and WinSCP.


----------



## emosms (Jan 7, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Does your virtual machine have network?
> 
> Then download PuTTY and WinSCP.


I dont think so, I just installed it..
I set some IP, gateway and so on settings at instalation time, but just exploring basic commands now. No graphic interface, no browser.
As I understand, I cannot directly acces the bds folder structure from windows, inside the vmware file that hosts freeBSD


----------



## rhyous (Jan 7, 2010)

What happens when in the virtual machine, as root you type:

pkg_add -r compat6x-i386


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

emosms said:
			
		

> I dont think so, I just installed it..
> I set some IP, gateway and so on settings at instalation time, but just exploring basic commands now.



Ok. Can you ping that IP address from the Windows host?

If that works go in the fbsd VM and edit /etc/rc.conf, add this:


```
sshd_enable="YES"
```

Reboot or start sshd by hand with `# /etc/rc.d/sshd start`.

On your Windows host, install PuTTY and use it to connect to the IP address of your virtual machine. You can use WinSCP to transfer files back and forth.


----------



## emosms (Jan 7, 2010)

can I ping it from my... web browser? if so, it does not respond I am just studying putty :stud


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

emosms said:
			
		

> can I ping it from my... web browser?


No.

Back to basics... On Windows, Start -> Run... cmd.exe

On that prompt [cmd=]ping <ip address>[/cmd].


----------



## phoenix (Jan 7, 2010)

A better test is to do it from the BSD side:  ping <ip of windows>

If that works, then you have a working network, and can just use *pkg_add -r <package name>* to install packages automatically.


----------



## emosms (Jan 7, 2010)

Good in networking and protocols as much as in unix...
Actually I entered during instalation these IP, DNS and Gateway, given from my internet provider. 
This is for the ethernet adapter Ipv6 protocol.
Thank u all


----------



## emosms (Jan 7, 2010)

So, now when I ping it is OK, but maybe I do ping my windows network adapter... :lol:


----------



## emosms (Jan 7, 2010)

from BSD's side:

```
ping: sendto: No route to host
ping: sendto: No route to host
ping: sendto: No route to host
```
...


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2010)

emosms said:
			
		

> Actually I entered during instalation these IP, DNS and Gateway, given from my internet provider.
> This is for the ethernet adapter Ipv6 protocol.


You cannot enter an IPv6 address during install. You can only turn on IPv6 support. Since you seem to have trouble enough with IPv4 I suggest leaving IPv6 for now.


----------



## emosms (Jan 7, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You cannot enter an IPv6 address during install. You can only turn on IPv6 support. Since you seem to have trouble enough with IPv4 I suggest leaving IPv6 for now.


Obviously
How do I stop freeBSD to PING?
It comes up repeatedly on the screen, cant type any comand.
So I restart the OS from the vmWare's interface.


----------



## phoenix (Jan 7, 2010)

Ctrl+c


----------



## emosms (Jan 7, 2010)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Ctrl+c


thath was nifty


----------

